# [Oracle] - java.sql.SQLException: ORA-01843: not a valid month



## forced (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ihr

habe eine Java-Anwendung lokal entwickelt und getestet - Es funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Überführe ich diese Anwendung nun auf einen Server und starte diese dort, so erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> java.sql.SQLException: ORA-01843: not a valid month



Der SQl-Befehl lautet



> SELECT COUNT(*) ANZAHL FROM TABLE WHERE SUBMITTED_ON = TO_CHAR(SYSDATE - 1, 'DD.MM.YYYY')



Wie kann es zu einem fehlerhaften Monat kommen? Wird nicht der Monat erst auf dem Datenbank-Server berechnet? Dieser ist bei beiden gleich, der Datenbank-Server wird von der lokalen, wie Serverumgebung extern angesteuert?

Danke


----------

